# PVC VALVE WARRANTY



## brian361 (Nov 6, 2018)

2014 CRUZE PVC VALVE IS BAD AGAIN 60,000 MILES IS IT COVERED UNDER DRIVETRAIN WARRANTY


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

If you have any powertrain warranty left, yes it is. Log into https://my.chevrolet.com/home , create an account and enter your VIN to see what is left for your warranties.

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues
2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained*


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Yes, GM extended it out to 10yr / 120k miles on '14 and '15 Cruze w/ the 1.4T.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

lonewolf04 said:


> Yes, GM extended it out to 10yr / 120k miles on '14 and '15 Cruze w/ the 1.4T.


Really? That’s good to Know. I have 57k on my 2014 and have worried about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> Really? That’s good to Know. I have 57k on my 2014 and have worried about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My daughter has a 2012 1.4 lt with 40k ....no major problems yet.
Did replace a leaky water outlet and surge tank hose.
Wonder if the PCV issue happens to her car in the near future they might graciously cover it, even though it's a 2012 ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BadBowtie said:


> My daughter has a 2012 1.4 lt with 40k ....no major problems yet.
> Did replace a leaky water outlet and surge tank hose.
> Wonder if the PCV issue happens to her car in the near future they might graciously cover it, even though it's a 2012 ?


nope. You’d be better off buying one of the fix kits proactively to permanently fix it instead.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

If the orange nipple disappears I probably will.
I'm just talking camshaft/valve cover.
Isn't that where the "PCV" diaphragm is ? _Hence the PCV valve warranty_


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

https://cruzekits.com/about-pcv-fix-kits


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

lonewolf04 said:


> Yes, GM extended it out to 10yr / 120k miles on '14 and '15 Cruze w/ the 1.4T.


I have seen the letter for the 2015's. Do you have one you can post for the 2014's?









Special Coverage N192210230 - Camshaft Cover Replacement


Just noticed this added Warranty to MyChevrolet (as of 7/9/19) - LO AND BEHOLD, it seems as though Chevrolet is finally recognizing the PCV cover failures in some Cruzes. The only information I could get from this bulletin is that it affects: 2015-2016 Chevrolet Cruze 2015 Chevrolet Sonic Now...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I have seen the letter for the 2015's. Do you have one you can post for the 2014's?


Sorry, it was for '15/'16 not '14/'15. The warranty is under N192210230.


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

lonewolf04 said:


> Yes, GM extended it out to 10yr / 120k miles on '14 and '15 Cruze w/ the 1.4T.


Interesting, not showing as coverage for mine. My turbo died in May. 2 weeks ago my May 2014 went crazy stabil attract service bucking and all. #4 Is a mess. Corroded more than likely water coolant. Black burnt piston. Replaced coil pack OEM. And plugs at 71k. Still runs like crap. No lights yet. But I'm also pushing seafoam through the gas currently. The dealer tore the boot on #2. Black taped it. Didn't plug pack back in nor screw it down. Because I'm out of warranty. They claimed the output cam seals were leaking I call bs on it. Never did see oil. 
Is there a bulletin number for this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GMDONE said:


> Interesting, not showing as coverage for mine. My turbo died in May. 2 weeks ago my May 2014 went crazy stabil attract service bucking and all. #4 Is a mess. Corroded more than likely water coolant. Black burnt piston. Replaced coil pack OEM. And plugs at 71k. Still runs like crap. No lights yet. But I'm also pushing seafoam through the gas currently. The dealer tore the boot on #2. Black taped it. Didn't plug pack back in nor screw it down. Because I'm out of warranty. They claimed the output cam seals were leaking I call bs on it. Never did see oil.
> Is there a bulletin number for this?


Welcome Aboard!

I assume you read the rest of the posts as your question was answered a couple of times. No warranty on the 2014's.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

BadBowtie said:


> If the orange nipple disappears I probably will.
> I'm just talking camshaft/valve cover.
> Isn't that where the "PCV" diaphragm is ? _Hence the PCV valve warranty_


Cam shaft cover has the vacuum regulator. The intake manifold has the non-return check valve. I've seen posts calling either one of these things a "PVC".


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> I assume you read the rest of the posts as your question was answered a couple of times. No warranty on the 2014's.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Thank you! Yes after I posted I did see that. I am very curious with all of the part replacing everyone is agreeing to, which resolves nothing btw, why people are not filing complaints. The Cruze is a nightmare. I could care less about a radio. All of these issues are potentially hazardous to our saftey! We called another GM dealer this AM to ask for a compression test " I have to make sure I have a tech here that knows how to do this" do we realize that the GM techs are not all mechanics? I've been certified for over 20 years. Nissan factory trained! I learned to do compression test in junior high actually before that. But my point is theres a signficant problem and were just bowing down. I have just under 72k on this car I bought used and still had a GM warranty. My extended non GM warranty replaced my output camshaft seals. I dont get this. I will be surprised if my Cruze makes it to 100k. Sad.


----------



## Pete in Penacook (May 1, 2019)

brian361 said:


> 2014 CRUZE PVC VALVE IS BAD AGAIN 60,000 MILES IS IT COVERED UNDER DRIVETRAIN WARRANTY


My 2011 has over 210,000 miles on it, and I'm on my 3rd PCV/Valve cover.

They tend to go. The car will start idling low, sometimes stalling, and you may get an O2 sensor code. Plan on replacing them if you keep the car for a long time.

Something I'd like to suggest...the hoses in the cooling system are cheap, clear plastic hoses, almost like medicine droppers. Eventually they will turn yellow, crack and leak.

The first time one of them goes, and they will, replace _all_ of them will non-factory steel-lined rubber hoses, otherwise you'll have to replace hose after hose after hose at great expense. Just replace all of them at once and you'll save yourself hundreds.

Cooling system problems and PCV problems are the only major issues I've had with my Cruze since I bought it new. Replacing all of the hoses has solved that problem.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pete in Penacook said:


> My 2011 has over 210,000 miles on it, and I'm on my 3rd PCV/Valve cover.
> 
> They tend to go. The car will start idling low, sometimes stalling, and you may get an O2 sensor code. Plan on replacing them if you keep the car for a long time.
> 
> ...


Steel lined hoses? You have a link?


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Steel lined hoses? You have a link?


 I'd be interested in that myself


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> https://cruzekits.com/about-pcv-fix-kits


thanks alot for the link I saved it. Ill read up about the kit. I just bought a 2012 with 66,000 miles on it I dont think the pcv was an issue yet. 






Free VIN Check from CARFAX


Don’t settle for anything less than the genuine CARFAX Vehicle History Report when buying a used car. Carfax helps you avoid costly hidden problems and gain valuable insights into any car’s ownership history.



www.carfax.com


----------



## my2010cruze (Feb 23, 2016)

chevy issued a warranty extension on 2011 cruze 1.4 engine to 120,000 miles or ten years for pcv regulator valve and replacement with code P0171.
chevy will reimburse for work done.
documents must be submitted by August 31, 2011 on General Motors Product Field Action Customer Reimbursement Request Form #N202299080. 
repairs must be performed by GM dealer.
Any Questions contact Customer Assistance Center #800-222-1020


----------

